# American Audio PXW 18P



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,
someone know this subwoofer? I want buy it but I don't know how is the quality of this subwoofer.

The genre of music I will play are Hardstyle and Hardcore so I need a really powerful subwoofer:innocent:

Thank


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Any luck with this yet Yannick?


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

No feedback yet:dontknow:


----------

